# gangster



## Flick Montana

In order to look gansta, you have to BE gansta. If you spend any time at all on an internetz message board, you already fail at being gangsta. Hence, if you start dressing like a gangsta, you succeed only at being a poser. :thumbsup:


----------



## Technine Icon

Gangster isn't about the clothes it's about the attitude. Lucas and those guys are gangster more because of their riding and less because of their clothes.


----------



## jmacphee9

Flick Montana said:


> In order to look gansta, you have to BE gansta. If you spend any time at all on an internetz message board, you already fail at being gangsta. Hence, if you start dressing like a gangsta, you succeed only at being a poser. :thumbsup:


most gangstas on the mt are posers anyway...if you have to ask how to do it then your obviously not one lol..


----------



## Guest

Wear lots of gold plated bling and go buy yourself a gold plated ak-47 preferably. Then spray paint a stencil on your gear saying "gangster g-unit" or something idk i'm stupid New Zealander


----------



## Gnarly

To look like a poser - I mean gangster - you need to thug out your riding stance to the max. An absolute minimum of 25" stance width. Anything over 26" gets bonus gangster points. Because everyone knows that the one with the widest stance width is obviously the most gangster. It doesn't matter if you're only 5'5", anyone that's a real gangster should most definitely have a 26"+ stance. If you can somehow get a 27" or 28" stance width, you will be the KING of all gangsters. Drill holes in your board if you have to - but get that stance width out there as far as possible.

Now that your stance width is gangster proper, you need to dress the part too. Every gangster knows that properly fitting riding gear is for 2-plankin' bitches or gay emo kids. Your snow pants crotch should, at all times, be at or below your knees. Also, a true gangster's jacket will definitely need to be at least 2 sizes too big. Better make it 3 sizes for that extra bit of gangster steez on the hill. 5'5" and 120lbs - of course you need an extra large. 

BTW, a little secret that most wouldn't tell you is that if you ain't rocking Technine, you ain't gangster. In fact, the more Technine gear you have, the more gangster you are. Technine bindings, board, jacket, bandana (a bandana is a must) and pants are almost so gangster that when you ride by people in the park, their heads will explode from gangsternes overload that comes from being near you.


----------



## Guest

ahaha gnarly you made my day.


----------



## sedition

Affluent, suburban, white kids in the middle of the woods during winter is about as anti-gangster as you can get.


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> Affluent, suburban, white kids in the middle of the woods during winter is about as anti-gangster as you can get.


A+

You win the game.


----------



## laz167

Oh my god not this shit again!!!:thumbsdown: There's no such thing in snowboarding. As much as I like Lucas Magoon as a rider and his talents he's far from a gansta, youtube Lucas when he was 15yrs old. He was an emo kid with tight ass pants,,Look it up. BTW im rocking a 25 1/2 inch stance (cause I just feel comfy that way) do I get gansta points? As for me being Latino and living in the Hood but I can assure you im far from gansta. But if you rub me wrong I will bust yo ass..:laugh:


----------



## Technine Icon

Gnarly said:


> BTW, a little secret that most wouldn't tell you is that if you ain't rocking Technine, you ain't gangster. In fact, the more Technine gear you have, the more gangster you are. Technine bindings, board, jacket, bandana (a bandana is a must) and pants are almost so gangster that when you ride by people in the park, their heads will explode from gangsternes overload that comes from being near you.


Ok true but, Technine makes quality products that look cool and perform well.


----------



## Gnarly

Technine Icon said:


> Ok true but, Technine makes quality products that look cool and perform well.


For the most part, I have never heard anyone say good things about Technine stuff. 90% of the reviews on their bindings are bad.


----------



## Technine Icon

Gnarly said:


> For the most part, I have never heard anyone say good things about Technine stuff. 90% of the reviews on their bindings are bad.


I have the MFM's and absolutely love them. People always find shit to complain about. Did u know that they actually invented the toe caps, but burton got the rights to it before them.


----------



## laz167

some of they're stuff isn't bad I have a pair off T9 Coultier binders which are pretty good nice and durable I dont ride them anymore cause I upgraded to Union.


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> most gangstas on the mt are posers anyway...if you have to ask how to do it then your obviously not one lol..



Fuckin A' fuckin A! Even off the hill most "gangstas" wouldn't know that life if it fell on them, let alone being able to handle/survive it. That shit doesn't belong on the mountain, and even in the club it's not about rolling in daddy's beamer with a few ounces thinking you're Tony Montana... In life as on the hill, those guys get done in right quick. Just be yourself, and ride.


----------



## jmacphee9

Technine Icon said:


> I have the MFM's and absolutely love them. People always find shit to complain about. Did u know that they actually invented the toe caps, but burton got the rights to it before them.


the first technine toe craps, i mean caps, were soooo bad lol..they didnt fit over 90% of boots correctly and ended up being a toe strap after 1 run..


----------



## Technine Icon

jmacphee9 said:


> the first technine toe craps, i mean caps, were soooo bad lol..they didnt fit over 90% of boots correctly and ended up being a toe strap after 1 run..


Yeah, I agree. But Technine does have one of the best customer services and warranties.


----------



## Guest

Gnarly said:


> To look like a poser - I mean gangster - you need to thug out your riding stance to the max. An absolute minimum of 25" stance width. Anything over 26" gets bonus gangster points. Because everyone knows that the one with the widest stance width is obviously the most gangster. It doesn't matter if you're only 5'5", anyone that's a real gangster should most definitely have a 26"+ stance. If you can somehow get a 27" or 28" stance width, you will be the KING of all gangsters. Drill holes in your board if you have to - but get that stance width out there as far as possible.
> 
> Now that your stance width is gangster proper, you need to dress the part too. Every gangster knows that properly fitting riding gear is for 2-plankin' bitches or gay emo kids. Your snow pants crotch should, at all times, be at or below your knees. Also, a true gangster's jacket will definitely need to be at least 2 sizes too big. Better make it 3 sizes for that extra bit of gangster steez on the hill. 5'5" and 120lbs - of course you need an extra large.
> 
> BTW, a little secret that most wouldn't tell you is that if you ain't rocking Technine, you ain't gangster. In fact, the more Technine gear you have, the more gangster you are. Technine bindings, board, jacket, bandana (a bandana is a must) and pants are almost so gangster that when you ride by people in the park, their heads will explode from gangsternes overload that comes from being near you.


Well said, dude... well said!


----------



## jmacphee9

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah, I agree. But Technine does have one of the best customer services and warranties.


i believe it:thumbsup:

its just a brand, you gotta like there style to like it, it keeps snowboarding individual instead of a bunch of spyder jackets all over the mountain like skiers. my only hate with technine is 90% of the people who where it are different off of the mt then when they are on it..


----------



## Technine Icon

jmacphee9 said:


> i believe it:thumbsup:
> 
> its just a brand, you gotta like there style to like it, it keeps snowboarding individual instead of a bunch of spyder jackets all over the mountain like skiers. my only hate with technine is 90% of the people who where it are different off of the mt then when they are on it..


Yeah. I don't wear their clothes because they are defentily way to "street style", but their boards and bindings are always great and they have some sick graphics and a unique style. What u said about the spyder jackets is so true. Everybody always say that all of us(snowboarders) look the same, but in reality most of us dress alot more uniquely than skiers.


----------



## MunkySpunk

braden said:


> What do you think it takes to make it look like your a gangster out snowboarding.. like lucas magoon and those guys


You're not a gangster. Don't try to look like one.


----------



## jmacphee9

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah. I don't wear their clothes because they are defentily way to "street style", but their boards and bindings are always great and they have some sick graphics and a unique style. What u said about the spyder jackets is so true. Everybody always say that all of us(snowboarders) look the same, but in reality most of us dress alot more uniquely than skiers.


oo yea there boards and bindings are definetly pretty sweet, i like the mfm pros..ive heard good things about them and everyone sseems to like there jib stick or whatever its called..


----------



## Guest

braden said:


> What do you think it takes to make it look like your a gangster out snowboarding.. like lucas magoon and those guys


I looked this L Magoon up and he looks to me like a 12 year old "CRACK HEAD" (edited by staff). Don't know how he rates as a boarder but WTF? This kid would get shot in the face and left for dead in any REAL gangster situation. I live 15min outside Washington DC, if you want a gangster lesson go down town to South East after dark. Let me know how that turns out. Anybody with a nose ring thats a diamond is "SILLY" (edited by staff) and there gangster rating drops significantly...


----------



## Guest

CapitaBoy said:


> I looked this L Magoon up and he looks to me like a 12 year old ***. Don't know how he rates as a boarder but WTF? This kid would get shot in the face and left for dead in any REAL gangster situation. I live 15min outside Washington DC, if you want a gangster lesson go down town to South East after dark. Let me know how that turns out. Anybody with a nose ring thats a diamond is queer and there gangster rating drops significantly...


HAHAHAHAHA YA... I love that response! Same right here in Calgary, him and all the other **** from the local shops here would be shot dead in seconds flat in a gangster situation... HAHAHAHAHA but hey, he's a great rider just the same... I betcha, tho, his real name isn't really Lucas Magoon... It just sounds cooler than his real name... I'd like to see these gangsters hit 100km/hr...


----------



## Enigmatic

I like to think that all the real gangsters became extinct after Al Capone's generation.

As far as Magoon goes, he's just out there havin a good time..

I rock some of my clothes really big just cause i like the feel and it keeps me warmer/keeps the snow out. I deffinitly don't look in the mirror and ask my friends "hey what should I wear on the mountain today guys!"


----------



## Guest

Gotta rock what you like. Not sure that the bigger it is the warmer/dryer you stay but hey, it is what it is. I myself still rock a 12 year old Dub jacket. I guess I can start the "old school" movement. I was out of the boarding game for while and got back into it a little bit ago. What ever happened to the Dub brand? It was the dope shit when I was in high school. Don't see it anywhere now. Looks like they make boards only...


----------



## T.J.

CapitaBoy said:


> I looked this L Magoon up and he looks to me like a 12 year old ***. Don't know how he rates as a boarder but WTF? This kid would get shot in the face and left for dead in any REAL gangster situation. I live 15min outside Washington DC, if you want a gangster lesson go down town to South East after dark. Let me know how that turns out. Anybody with a nose ring thats a diamond is queer and there gangster rating drops significantly...


riding aside (and i dont think he is that good of a rider, comparatively speaking), magoon is a douche. he is from rutland vermont and i saw somewhere he currently lives in breckenridge, CO. real hood. ganster what bitches. 

south east after dark? please, he'd be scare shitless in dupont circle. :cheeky4:


----------



## MunkySpunk

CapitaBoy said:


> I looked this L Magoon up and he looks to me like a 12 year old ***. Don't know how he rates as a boarder but WTF? This kid would get shot in the face and left for dead in any REAL gangster situation. I live 15min outside Washington DC, if you want a gangster lesson go down town to South East after dark. Let me know how that turns out. Anybody with a nose ring thats a diamond is queer and there gangster rating drops significantly...


THAT's supposed to be gangster? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
Oh, would I LOVE to meet him on the street.
Does anyone have his Email addy so we can tell him about this thread?


----------



## Guest

Here ya go, this is dedicated to all those flosser Technine thug riders out there, a shout out to all the gangstas on the hill! Holla

YouTube - I'm a Gangster


----------



## laz167

Im problaby the only guy on this forum that actaully lives in the hood paterson,nj to be exact. will that gimme street gansta creds with you guys?:laugh: Anyway what i would love is to see more minorities learn to ride, which last week I saw 2 bus loads full of iner-city kids come up to the hill, to learn how to ride and ski. That would be awesome and you will then see all the thuged out white kids disappear.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> riding aside (and i dont think he is that good of a rider, comparatively speaking), magoon is a douche. he is from rutland vermont and i saw somewhere he currently lives in breckenridge, CO. real hood. ganster what bitches.
> 
> south east after dark? please, he'd be scare shitless in dupont circle. :cheeky4:


So true.. But during the day time he'd be right at home. You see more men holding hands and lip locking than most places in San Fran. Real gangsters live in Breck...:laugh:


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> Here ya go, this is dedicated to all those flosser Technine thug riders out there, a shout out to all the gangstas on the hill! Holla
> 
> YouTube - I'm a Gangster


That was F-ing tight. You got that album? I need to rock that all day whilst I shreddith... OH god I'm going medieval. Is there a hobbit movement? If not, Ima start one. Fuzzy footed boots, capes and swords.. Cant wait.:cheeky4:


----------



## jmacphee9

i was all sloppy one time at Blue Mt, Ont and me and some chick asked me and my buddies how rough detroit is, we played it up lol, we told him that one of the kids we were with shot someone last week and acted like it was no big deal. the chicks believed us the whole night and came back to our rooms after one of our buddies got kicked out. that definetly makes me a gangster. true story though lol...


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> i was all sloppy one time at Blue Mt, Ont and me and some chick asked me and my buddies how rough detroit is, we played it up lol, we told him that one of the kids we were with shot someone last week and acted like it was no big deal. the chicks believed us the whole night and came back to our rooms after one of our buddies got kicked out. that definetly makes me a gangster. true story though lol...


So, did you give 'em breakfast or bus fare the next morning? Or neither I hope!


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> i was all sloppy one time at Blue Mt, Ont and me and some chick asked me and my buddies how rough detroit is, we played it up lol, we told him that one of the kids we were with shot someone last week and acted like it was no big deal. the chicks believed us the whole night and came back to our rooms after one of our buddies got kicked out. that definetly makes me a gangster. true story though lol...


Dude, when I was young I used to say I was actually FROM DC..lol.. Act like I was from the streets. Chicks are dumb when yur 13, needless to say I scored much tail with that garbage. Guess I'm guilty of untruthful gangsterness... Feel free to use those ideas for ass anytime guys. 

If he was really gangster he would have stole all the money from her wallet while she slept and kicked her out in the morning.:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Hey while we're on this thread, I used to sell drugs and I even went to jail for it in 1997... how many gangster points does that get me?


----------



## Guest

CapitaBoy said:


> Dude, when I was young I used to say I was actually FROM DC..lol.. Act like I was from the streets. Chicks are dumb when yur 13, needless to say I scored much tail with that garbage. Guess I'm guilty of untruthful gangsterness... Feel free to use those ideas for ass anytime guys.
> 
> If he was really gangster he would have stole all the money from her wallet while she slept and kicked her out in the morning.:laugh:


Those kinds of dumb bitches usually don't have much to steal! Some black gangsta bitch got me good one time, took a discman from my apt. (this was in like, 2001) and the bitch even took the batteries outta my toothbrush! hahahahaha but hey, for the way she put out, I can live with that, as un cool as it is! She was porno material for sure..


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> Hey while we're on this thread, I used to sell drugs and I even went to jail for it in 1997... how many gangster points does that get me?


Major gangster points for surviving jail time. Hope yur booty survived ok. +10 to your gangster status. I'm keeping score. 

Of course she took the batteries, how she gonna listen to that discman without em... :cheeky4:


----------



## Vlaze

Stop...please...you're lowering everyone's IQ with this pointless thread...:laugh:


----------



## sedition

A quick reminder to all about forum rules, which can be found here. 

_"Threads or replies promoting or expressing intolerant views towards any group (race, religion, sexual orientation) are not appropriate, and will not be allowed! Offenders will be warned and may even be banned."_

Please be mindful about what you post in this thread, and anywhere else in the forum. Thanks!


----------



## jmacphee9

VinXXX said:


> So, did you give 'em breakfast or bus fare the next morning? Or neither I hope!


no lol they left at like 5 am and we found out one of them was married lol


and vinXXX is definetly a true G


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> no lol they left at like 5 am and we found out one of them was married lol
> 
> 
> and vinXXX is definetly a true G


Haha I think if I was a true Gangsta I woulda busted a cap in the bitches ass who stole the discman!


----------



## Guest

Vlaze said:


> Stop...please...you're lowering everyone's IQ with this pointless thread...:laugh:


It's been fun tho. Nice of you to drop in just to tell us how you feel. Coulda just moved on to a thread you might be more interested in but nope, he had to let us know whats his 2 cents.. LOL.. just playin buddy. Really tho, there are tons of threads, you needed to get that off yur chest????


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> A quick reminder to all about forum rules, which can be found here.
> 
> _"Threads or replies promoting or expressing intolerant views towards any group (race, religion, sexual orientation) are not appropriate, and will not be allowed! Offenders will be warned and may even be banned."_
> 
> Please be mindful about what you post in this thread, and anywhere else in the forum. Thanks!


He is right, I used some inappropriate terms when describing the young gangster I posted the pic of. A true home-slice can admit when he's wronged a fellow G...

+20 gangster points for me.


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> Haha I think if I was a true Gangsta I woulda busted a cap in the bitches ass who stole the discman!


Geah, and you don't stop. If it was an ipod touch then we might be pealin caps... Oh snap, that was about the equivalent back then... Bust away. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

CapitaBoy said:


> Major gangster points for surviving jail time. Hope yur booty survived ok. +10 to your gangster status. I'm keeping score.
> 
> Of course she took the batteries, how she gonna listen to that discman without em... :cheeky4:


Lol showers in most Canadian jails are a one man operation! Lotsa hype surrounding that subject, it just doesn't happen like in American History X... unless you really got it coming, and even then it's rare...


----------



## Vlaze

CapitaBoy said:


> It's been fun tho. Nice of you to drop in just to tell us how you feel. Coulda just moved on to a thread you might be more interested in but nope, he had to let us know whats his 2 cents.. LOL.. just playin buddy. Really tho, there are tons of threads, you needed to get that off yur chest????


Nah just like to see how anal some people can be, but thanks for letting me know where you stand


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> Lol showers in most Canadian jails are a one man operation! Lotsa hype surrounding that subject, it just doesn't happen like in American History X... unless you really got it coming, and even then it's rare...


+20 GP (gangster points) for surviving canadian jailhouse shower scene. This man is a true G..


----------



## Guest

Vlaze said:


> Nah just like to see how anal some people can be, but thanks for letting me know where you stand



And now you know.. Blap Blap... (sound a real gangster makes when simulating a gat-a-tat on some puck ass)


----------



## Vlaze

CapitaBoy said:


> And now you know.. Blap Blap... (sound a real gangster makes when simulating a gat-a-tat on some puck ass)


Sha-BOOM [The sound of a shotgun a hunting country boy makes when ganster wannabes even try to pull one on him]:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Vlaze said:


> Sha-BOOM [The sound of a shotgun a hunting country boy makes when ganster wannabes even try to pull one on him]:cheeky4:


Glad you are joining in on all the fun. I was really worried you were a prick when you dropped in.


----------



## braden

whoa i just checked back on this forum and this thread is way to long.. i just wanted to know what like you gangster wear and stuff out on the hill..


----------



## Guest

braden said:


> whoa i just checked back on this forum and this thread is way to long.. i just wanted to know what like you gangster wear and stuff out on the hill..


We covered that. But then we decided the world has so much more thats GANGSTER yet to be discussed. Hope you liked the pictures of your G-idol. He is truly hardcore. Def dress like him, you will earn rep on the slopes faster than the posters in here are gaining GP (Gangster Points):laugh:


----------



## Guest

braden said:


> whoa i just checked back on this forum and this thread is way to long.. i just wanted to know what like you gangster wear and stuff out on the hill..



Here ya go. Watch this vid, and maybe e-mail these guys and get their opinion on what you should wear. Hurry tho, other user's gangsta points are racking up, and a true G can "clock mad points" (lol!) so hurry up and watch the video! :laugh:

YouTube - How To Be A Gangster


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> Here ya go. Watch this vid, and maybe e-mail these guys and get their opinion on what you should wear. Hurry tho, other user's gangsta points are racking up, and a true G can "clock mad points" (lol!) so hurry up and watch the video! :laugh:
> 
> YouTube - How To Be A Gangster


THAT IS SO F-ING FUNNY DUDE..

Check this. YouTube - Gay black guys humping a chair

THese gangsters have an agent, No joke.


----------



## sedition

CapitaBoy said:


> Check this. YouTube - Gay black guys humping a chair
> 
> THese gangsters have an agent, No joke.


ok, I have seen weird shit before, but srsly, what the hell is going on in this video? Ok, sure, people are into some weird stuff. We've got people with foot fetishes, panties, being tied-up, etc. Hell, we even have MPD and his little sheep friends. But this video, I mean, damn. Sofa fetish? Now I've seen everything. I mean, how does that conversation go with your friends?

*phone rings*
*dude answers it*

"Yo, Man. Check this. I was chillin at Bob's Discount Sofa Land last night and I saw this SMOKING foot rest! I was like, "awwww, shit! I gotta tag that thing!" So we start talking for a bit. Then bitch gets all freaky on me, like Rick James style. She starts talking some shit about how she wants to banged by like five dudes and have it VIDEOTAPED!" I was all "No Problem, honey!" Anyway, she is chillin over here now with her ass up in the air. Get your boys and get over here!"


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> ok, I have seen weird shit before, but srsly, what the hell is going on in this video? Ok, sure, people are into some weird stuff. We've got people with foot fetishes, panties, being tied-up, etc. Hell, we even have MPD and his little sheep friends. But this video, I mean, damn. Sofa fetish? Now I've seen everything. I mean, how does that conversation go with your friends?
> 
> *phone rings*
> *dude answers it*
> 
> "Yo, Man. Check this. I was chillin at Bob's Discount Sofa Land last night and I saw this SMOKING foot rest! I was like, "awwww, shit! I gotta tag that thing!" So we start talking for a bit. Then bitch gets all freaky on me, like Rick James style. She starts talking some shit about how she wants to banged by like five dudes and have it VIDEOTAPED!" I was all "No Problem, honey!" Anyway, she is chillin over here now with her ass up in the air. Get your boys and get over here!"


FME everyone... "Funniest Moderator Ever" But for sure, that is a gang of whack gangsters there. To take this thread back to the tippy, Do you want to be/dress gangster after watching that? I think not.. :cheeky4:


----------



## laz167

YouTube - Lucas Magoon in "The Boned Age" 

Here you go..


----------



## jmacphee9

laz167 said:


> YouTube - Lucas Magoon in "The Boned Age"
> 
> Here you go..


he is sick but he seems like the least cool dude to hang out with ever. why does he keep punchin the snow? and nose ring, god that thing is gay as fuck.


----------



## Guest

Looks like the boys got skills. Did you see him thug out on those icicles though? Someone should call 5-0...


----------



## Guest

laz167 said:


> YouTube - Lucas Magoon in "The Boned Age"
> 
> Here you go..


Awww... got my hopes up. With a title like "The Boned Age" I was hoping to see those couch humping bruthas from Capitaboy's post tag teaming Lucas Magoon... But ya, he's got mad skillz yo... fo shizzle


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> Awww... got my hopes up. With a title like "The Boned Age" I was hoping to see those couch humping bruthas from Capitaboy's post tag teaming Lucas Magoon... But ya, he's got mad skillz yo... fo shizzle


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## markee

CapitaBoy said:


> THAT IS SO F-ING FUNNY DUDE..
> 
> Check this. YouTube - Gay black guys humping a chair
> 
> THese gangsters have an agent, No joke.


what the FUCK.


----------



## jmacphee9

keepin it real..them vwvortex boys will remember this lol


----------



## rgrwilco

laz167 said:


> Im problaby the only guy on this forum that actaully lives in the hood paterson,nj to be exact.


i live right down the street from camden, nj haha. undercovers, homeless, and whatnot all venture into my neighborhood all the time. very amusing, sometimes scary.


gangsters=early century mafioso. im gonna start riding gangster, suit, hat and tommy gun


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> i live right down the street from camden, nj haha. undercovers, homeless, and whatnot all venture into my neighborhood all the time. very amusing, sometimes scary.
> 
> 
> gangsters=early century mafioso. im gonna start riding gangster, suit, hat and tommy gun


Don't forget to get that old gangster slang popular again too. I'm carving the mountains yah seeee..


----------



## sedition

jmacphee9 said:


> and nose ring, god that thing is gay as fuck.


No way, dude. Try straight as fuck. Only hetero's are dumb enough to do shit like that. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

All the zings i have ready to retaliate to that statement would get me banned.. So... Hard.. to hold them back.....:laugh:


----------



## Guest

CapitaBoy said:


> All the zings i have ready to retaliate to that statement would get me banned.. So... Hard.. to hold them back.....:laugh:


tell me about it...


----------



## sedition

CapitaBoy said:


> All the zings i have ready to retaliate to that statement..


Do so by all means! Just know the line between humor and hate.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> No way, dude. Try straight as fuck. Only hetero's are dumb enough to do shit like that. :cheeky4:


Gotta give it to Sedi on this one, gay guys have way better sense of style :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> No way, dude. Try straight as fuck. Only hetero's are dumb enough to do shit like that. :cheeky4:


Not saying that I would wear a nose ring, I have no piercings, but I have to agree with Sedition. I've yet to see a gay guy dumb enough to have nose rings. Rainbows on their hats, sure, but not nose rings.


----------



## Guest

Flicky, you should come to NYC for Halloween sometime. The Village parade is amazing. Last year, I saw a gay couple dressed up as a Rabbi and Priest walking together and holding hands :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

So that settles it. nose piercing + heterosexuality = 25 gangsta points. 5 extra points for every karat if it's a real diamond, 10 extra points if it's stolen, and another 10 points if a firearm was used to acquire it. 10 points if you were high when you got pierced.


----------



## Flick Montana

SnowBun said:


> I saw a gay couple dressed up as a Rabbi and Priest walking together and holding hands :thumbsup:


:laugh::thumbsup: Epic. I'd go. I'm not afraid of a bunch of queens!

I like the idea of a points system for gansta.


----------



## sedition

SnowBun said:


> Flicky, you should come to NYC for Halloween sometime. The Village parade is amazing. Last year, I saw a gay couple dressed up as a Rabbi and Priest walking together and holding hands :thumbsup:


Surprised it wasn't a priest and an alter boy. Oh wait, that is Boston, and during Sunday Mass. My bad.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> Rainbows on their hats, sure, but not nose rings.


oh, god. Don't even get me started on rainbows. I mean, they could have a cool logo, like the Black Panthers or something, but no. A rainbow. A fucking My Little Pony is that? NO gangster points AT ALL for that one...like not even mere "posse points."


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> oh, god. Don't even get me started on rainbows. I mean, they could have a cool logo, like the Black Panthers or something, but no. A rainbow. A fucking My Little Pony is that? NO gangster points AT ALL for that one...like not even mere "posse points."


Unless there's a big bag of crack at one end of the rainbow, and an AK-47 with a 100 round clip at the other end. Then it's gangsta, and worth 25 pts.


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> Unless there's a big bag of crack at one end of the rainbow, and an AK-47 with a 100 round clip at the other end. Then it's gangsta, and worth 25 pts.


No no, there has to be crack (or coke) *in* the pot of gold! Now THAT is gangsta :laugh:


----------



## laz167

Tupac had is nose pierced.


----------



## Guest

SnowBun said:


> No no, there has to be crack (or coke) *in* the pot of gold! Now THAT is gangsta :laugh:


With an AK-47, you can get several pots of gold!


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Surprised it wasn't a priest and an alter boy. Oh wait, that is Boston, and during Sunday Mass. My bad.


Don't get your Bostonians confused with us :cheeky4:

But seriously, the Halloween parade is freakin awesome (and incredibly disturbing). Drag queens everywhere (some of them pretty damn hot). There was a guy dressed up in a bright, skin tight nylon suit (I have no idea what he was supposed to be, but he had a nice ass). Assless chaps :laugh:. Some guy was had a teapot costume and walked around asking people if they wanted to rub his spout (get it?) :laugh:

I went as GI Jane last year: full army gear (down to the boots) & camo paint. Comfortable to walk in and looked awesome


----------



## Guest

Haha maybe i'll go, i'll wear zebra print speedos with aviators and a cowboy hat, with a few leis around my neck, cowboy boots, hairy chest and all. I'll even grow handlebars. I'll pack a switchblade so I can clock some gangsta points too


----------



## Guest

have fun with that, it's usually around 5-10C :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

SnowBun said:


> have fun with that, it's usually around 5-10C :thumbsup:


Not to worry, I can't even get into the US! 10 Gangsta points for me!


----------



## Gnarly

Are assless leather chaps gangster? I'm thinking about picking some up (yes, they'll have a burton logo on em somewhere), for super gangster steez at the hill.


----------



## Guest

Gnarly said:


> Are assless leather chaps gangster? I'm thinking about picking some up (yes, they'll have a burton logo on em somewhere), for super gangster steez at the hill.


I think if you pack a cowboy-era six shooter, the chaps can clock you some points, assless or not. Burton logo is bonus points for sure.


----------



## tomtom88

SnowBun said:


> Don't get your Bostonians confused with us :cheeky4:
> 
> But seriously, the Halloween parade is freakin awesome (and incredibly disturbing). Drag queens everywhere (some of them pretty damn hot). There was a guy dressed up in a bright, skin tight nylon suit (I have no idea what he was supposed to be, but he had a nice ass). Assless chaps :laugh:. Some guy was had a teapot costume and walked around asking people if they wanted to rub his spout (get it?) :laugh:
> 
> I went as GI Jane last year: full army gear (down to the boots) & camo paint. Comfortable to walk in and looked awesome


lol. sounds like my friends and i wouldve fit in nicely. me and like 5 friends dressed up as the village ppl. it was awesome, at the party we went to we totally performed the ymca.


----------



## tomtom88

and in my opinion, a nose ring is definitely not gangster, more like punk.


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> I think if you pack a cowboy-era six shooter, the chaps can clock you some points, assless or not. Burton logo is bonus points for sure.


1000 gangster points if you have a tatoo of the burton logo on your asscheek :thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9

my buddies facebook status last night lol, ironic that we would be discussing gangster points.


> Nicholas 's father just asked him if he would buy a gun with him. +24 man points.


----------



## sedition

For all you forum new jacks, here is an actual pic of me getting gangster handrail points. Plus, more gangster points for the "illegal" tattoos.


----------



## tomtom88

illegal tattoos?


----------



## sedition

tomtom88 said:


> illegal tattoos?


i.e. got them in MA before they were legal in MA.


----------



## tomtom88

tattoos were illegal in massachusetts? holy crap. i never knew that. that is way insane.


----------



## sedition

tomtom88 said:


> tattoos were illegal in massachusetts? holy crap. i never knew that. that is way insane.


MA is very odd state. While it is among the nation's most "liberal" states, there are a ton of laws on the books that hark back to the puritanical roots of the nation. Bars have to close at 2am. No 18+ nights. Limited sale of booze on Sunday. Limited locations of where you can sell/buy alcohol. Super strick laws on cigarettes. Limited gambling, etc.


----------



## tomtom88

intense. lots a history though. i think i could cope with lame laws so that i could live in a state steeping with history. im a huge history buff btw.


----------



## sedition

tomtom88 said:


> intense. lots a history though. i think i could cope with lame laws so that i could live in a state steeping with history. im a huge history buff btw.


Yeah, I also thought Boston had a long, rich, history. They I went to Europe. Boston is a mere toddler now.


----------



## Guest

SnowBun said:


> 1000 gangster points if you have a tatoo of the burton logo on your asscheek :thumbsup:


1000 points? Ouch! My jail time got me less than 50:dunno:, damn... Plus isn't Technine the dope gangsta gear these days?


----------



## tomtom88

sedition said:


> Yeah, I also thought Boston had a long, rich, history. They I went to Europe. Boston is a mere toddler now.


oh yea no doubt


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> MA is very odd state. While it is among the nation's most "liberal" states, there are a ton of laws on the books that hark back to the puritanical roots of the nation. Bars have to close at 2am. No 18+ nights. Limited sale of booze on Sunday. Limited locations of where you can sell/buy alcohol. Super strick laws on cigarettes. Limited gambling, etc.


So they legalize gay marriage, which I think we can all agree is a FAR more serious crime, but rule against tats? That's some crazy state you live in. :cheeky4:


----------



## MunkySpunk

sedition said:


> Yeah, I also thought Boston had a long, rich, history. They I went to Europe. Boston is a mere toddler now.


Go to China, then you can change Europe's AND Boston's diapers.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> So they legalize gay marriage, which I think we can all agree is a FAR more serious crime, but rule against tats? That's some crazy state you live in. :cheeky4:


Maariage or tats, either way your scared for life.


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> Marriage or tats, either way your scarred for life.


Epic quote. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Haha, Nice quote Sedi!

It is ironic that Mass has legal gay marriage, yet they used to burn witches.

Sedi, how come you're not up at the meet with everyone? It's only a couple hours from you


----------



## Guest

Speaking of brand tats, check this out:










I'm at a loss for words here...


----------



## Flick Montana

I love Rome and I wouldn't even get a Rome tat. For someone to get 3 he must be dry humping his board at night.


----------



## Guest

he does have a pretty nice bod though... but the brain is the size of a peanut :laugh:


----------



## sedition

SnowBun said:


> Sedi, how come you're not up at the meet with everyone? It's only a couple hours from you


In short, because I am ubber broke at the moment, otherwise I'd be there STAT!


----------



## sedition

SnowBun said:


> Speaking of brand tats, check this out


omai. i kan see dumbs?


----------



## VenomousSVT

Flick Montana said:


> In order to look gansta, you have to BE gansta. If you spend any time at all on an internetz message board, you already fail at being gangsta. Hence, if you start dressing like a gangsta, you succeed only at being a poser. :thumbsup:


hahaha flick i actually HAVE that sweatshirt!! LOL


----------



## Guest

you pimp yourself out... only buy whats ballin


----------



## Guest

DwayneLogan said:


> you pimp yourself out... only buy whats ballin


Oh geez... here we go again.


----------



## Guest

laz167 said:


> Im problaby the only guy on this forum that actaully lives in the hood paterson,nj to be exact. will that gimme street gansta creds with you guys?:laugh: Anyway what i would love is to see more minorities learn to ride, which last week I saw 2 bus loads full of iner-city kids come up to the hill, to learn how to ride and ski. That would be awesome and you will then see all the thuged out white kids disappear.


I'm hispanic and I hope inner city kids don't start to ride. Inner city kids tend to be fucking stupid (like rich sub urb white kids) but they're good at it and then I need to worry about my gear getting jacked, no thanks.


----------



## Guest

For me a wide stance leads to better balance. Lucas Magoon isn't 'gangsta', sure he dresses in extra large clothes, but he kills it on the mountain and in the streets on rails...I'd like to see a gangster ride like the goon


----------



## jmacphee9

CWBurton said:


> For me a wide stance leads to better balance. Lucas Magoon isn't 'gangsta', sure he dresses in extra large clothes, but he kills it on the mountain and in the streets on rails...I'd like to see a gangster ride like the goon


magoon is a gangster. leave our thread. you are obviously pro-G and we dont want you in this thread.


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> magoon is a gangster. leave our thread. you are obviously pro-G and we dont want you in this thread.


Nice! 25 gangsta points for you jmacphee9! This thread did go to shit didn't it?


----------



## laz167

alpha732 said:


> I'm hispanic and I hope inner city kids don't start to ride. Inner city kids tend to be fucking stupid (like rich sub urb white kids) but they're good at it and then I need to worry about my gear getting jacked, no thanks.


 Wow..Thats fucked up you wouldnt want your own race to excell in this sport.. You lose 1,000 gansta point's for selling out.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest

laz167 said:


> Wow..Thats fucked up you wouldnt want your own race to excell in this sport.. You lose 1,000 gansta point's for selling out.:thumbsdown:


I'd prefer my shit doesn't get jacked by kids that are good at it.I like the fact that I can go to jiminy and if I lose my camera I can just go to the lost and found and someone will have turned it in. If more people with city mentality start doing this sport, less likely to happen.


----------



## Guest

alpha732 said:


> I'd prefer my shit doesn't get jacked by kids that are good at it.I like the fact that I can go to jiminy and if I lose my camera I can just go to the lost and found and someone will have turned it in. If more people with city mentality start doing this sport, less likely to happen.


I agree, and as long as the 15-24 year old age group thinks it's cool to own gear named after machine guns, and all that bashes skiing, and the companies keep capitalizing on such marketing aimed at these groups of people, (which they will) then it's inevitable. I say a complete boycott on technine and all the garbage marketing that goes with it would be a good thing for this sport.

So include popular ski brands as well next time you're shopping for a board, ditch that Lil Wayne bullshit for some Zeppelin, get a job instead of selling drugs to pay for your board, and those will be the first steps for all inner city youth of all races, colors and creeds to enjoy snowboarding. Be a leader, get your boys out on the hill. Just leave the gangster shit on the street. Maybe once they've felt the rush of snowboarding, their views on gangster shit might change. (hopefully)


----------



## laz167

alpha732 said:


> I'd prefer my shit doesn't get jacked by kids that are good at it.I like the fact that I can go to jiminy and if I lose my camera I can just go to the lost and found and someone will have turned it in. If more people with city mentality start doing this sport, less likely to happen.


 Do you hear what your saying? Are you saying that all Inner city kids shady? Your Hispanic(or you say), are you that kid on the hill that jacking other people's shit? Dude you either need to get out of that bubble your living in or admit your a racist to your own. In speechless.


----------



## laz167

VinXXX said:


> I agree, and as long as the 15-24 year old age group thinks it's cool to own gear named after machine guns, and all that bashes skiing, and the companies keep capitalizing on such marketing aimed at these groups of people, (which they will) then it's inevitable. I say a complete boycott on technine and all the garbage marketing that goes with it would be a good thing for this sport.
> 
> So include popular ski brands as well next time you're shopping for a board, ditch that Lil Wayne bullshit for some Zeppelin, get a job instead of selling drugs to pay for your board, and those will be the first steps for all inner city youth of all races, colors and creeds to enjoy snowboarding. Be a leader, get your boys out on the hill. Just leave the gangster shit on the street. Maybe once they've felt the rush of snowboarding, their views on gangster shit might change. (hopefully)


 WTF... I'm lost on what your talking about? Boycott Technine? Are you a skier? Include popular ski brands? Listen to Zeppelin? Funny I'm that Inner city kid who listens to Zeppelin,Misfits,the Doors and on and on. I also listen to Hip hop. Get a job so you can purchase your own gear, WTF are you talking about? Most of the inner city kids I know work for a living, goto school and are involved in the community in a possitive note. I don't know maybe it diffrent in Canada.


----------



## Guest

laz167 said:


> WTF... I'm lost on what your talking about? Boycott Technine? Are you a skier? Include popular ski brands? Listen to Zeppelin? Funny I'm that Inner city kid who listens to Zeppelin,Misfits,the Doors and on and on. I also listen to Hip hop. Get a job so you can purchase your own gear, WTF are you talking about? Most of the inner city kids I know work for a living, goto school and are involved in the community in a possitive note. I don't know maybe it diffrent in Canada.


Wasn't bashing you, dude. And yes, I am a skier at heart. Just saying, you can lead positive, or lead negative. That's all.


----------



## Guest

laz167 said:


> Do you hear what your saying? Are you saying that all Inner city kids shady? Your Hispanic(or you say), are you that kid on the hill that jacking other people's shit? Dude you either need to get out of that bubble your living in or admit your a racist to your own. In speechless.


I'm not racist I'm just a realist, fact is inner city kids are MORE likely to steal. It's all about probability, btw it's funny how I never mentioned race yet you immediately mentioned hispanic :laugh: Who's the real racist? I listen to hip hop and dabble with metal (not really sure what music preference has to do with this?), but I abso-fucking-lutely HATE thieves and fact is if you're from an urban environment you're more likely to steal out of necessity and habit. It has nothing to do with race, it's the environment.


----------



## laz167

alpha732 said:


> I'm not racist I'm just a realist, fact is inner city kids are MORE likely to steal. It's all about probability, btw it's funny how I never mentioned race yet you immediately mentioned hispanic :laugh: Who's the real racist?


 There goes that bubble again. So that next time I see an inner-city kid I should just call the cop's cause he's getting ready to steal something, or when I see a Muslim in a turban I should just assume he's a terrorist, or a white person I should just assume he's a Klansmen. Oh by the way I found a cellphone on the slopes this past Saturday and returned it to it's rightfull owner, danm I should have kept it cause thats what us ghetto kids do.


----------



## Guest

laz167 said:


> There goes that bubble again. So that next time I see an inner-city kid I should just call the cop's cause he's getting ready to steal something, or when I see a Muslim in a turban I should just assume he's a terrorist, or a white person I should just assume he's a Klansmen. Oh by the way I found a cellphone on the slopes this past Saturday and returned it to it's rightfull owner, danm I should have kept it cause thats what us ghetto kids do.


Did I say that you were a thief? No. I'm sure you're a very respectable person. I just said kids that are from the city are more likely to steal, are you SERIOUSLY trying to debate that? Do I seriously have to put up crime statistics of cities vs suburbs in order to prove my point? 



> So that next time I see an inner-city kid I should just call the cop's cause he's getting ready to steal something, or when I see a Muslim in a turban I should just assume he's a terrorist, or a white person I should just assume he's a Klansmen.


Yeh brah, that's how I roll :cheeky4:

Btw, don't think I have anything against you or anything. I understand your argument and where you're coming from, I just deal with fact instead of how I feel things should be. Is it ethical to be more leery of Jose from Queens vs John from upstate, nah it's probably not but life experience tells me I need to be. It's just how the real world is, until I get to know you as a person I am forced to relegate you to pre assigned categories in my head based on statistics and probability (stereotypes).

Btw It's commendable and I think it's awesome that you're arguing for these kids.


----------



## jmacphee9

laz167 said:


> Oh by the way I found a cellphone on the slopes this past Saturday and returned it to it's rightfull owner, danm I should have kept it cause thats what us ghetto kids do.


this may or may not sound like sarcasm but it isnt, good job man you just made someones day by doing it. it may be -13 gangster points but its still real man. one time my buddy found a fone and didnt want to return i was gunna titty slap that bitch.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> For all you forum new jacks, here is an actual pic of me getting gangster handrail points. Plus, more gangster points for the "illegal" tattoos.


I'm back up in this BEOOOOOTCH!! So glad to see this thread still lives on in the hearts of all my little gangster-maniacs. 

Dude, Sed you get many more than 1k gangster credits (new G term) for the rail slide with illegal tats. Try tripling that. 

I just returned from Timberline where I experienced 0% gangster encounters. I was really hoping to have some pics to post for you all. I will get the ones of me up asap and those will be as gangster as it gets yo..:laugh:


----------



## Guest

jmacphee9 said:


> this may or may not sound like sarcasm but it isnt, good job man you just made someones day by doing it. it may be -13 gangster points but its still real man. one time my buddy found a fone and didnt want to return i was gunna titty slap that bitch.:thumbsup:


+50 Gangster Credits for a titty slap dude, you mos def. should have givin his nipple whip-lash.. 

Tell what you think of this scenario. I found a cheap pair or scott goggles half buried in the snow and handed them over to a little rookie boarder that had none. The lost and found was so far off and it def wasn't a cell phone or a camera (which I would have taken in). Does this give me +gangster credits as I pulled a somewhat Robin Hood style gesture? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

braden said:


> What do you think it takes to make it look like your a gangster out snowboarding.. like lucas magoon and those guys


check out this vid off youtube..
YouTube - 120 Seconds with Chris Bradshaw

that should probably make you care less? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

Nice moves Sedition. :thumbsup:

Now for those the wear their baseball cap tilted to the side tossing up gangsta signs:

View attachment 1617


This thread is funny. 

Btw, there's is only one type of gangsta

View attachment 1618

That's the real Scarface for all you kiddies.


----------



## Guest

Don't forget this guy... Carlo Gambino... Ran the biggest of the 5 families for 19 years, served a paltry 22 months in jail, and died at home... Now THAT is Gangsta!







[/IMG]


----------



## Patrollerer

Gangster kids carry loaded .177 soft-air bb pistols (usually tokyo marui desert eagles because it's cool to copy an isreali design) because plastic hurts more then lead.


----------



## Guest

Patrollerer said:


> Gangster kids carry loaded .177 soft-air bb pistols (usually tokyo marui desert eagles because it's cool to copy an isreali design) because plastic hurts more then lead.


Are you serious?!? No wonder every now again you hear about some dumb kid getting shot accidently by cops.


----------



## Patrollerer

Yea, some kid got picked up for taking a buses occupants hostage with a airsoft pistol. Pretty funny all gangster thug clothes. Probably got sent back home to mommy.


----------



## m_jel

alpha732 said:


> Did I say that you were a thief? No. I'm sure you're a very respectable person. I just said kids that are from the city are more likely to steal, are you SERIOUSLY trying to debate that? Do I seriously have to put up crime statistics of cities vs suburbs in order to prove my point?



HA

while your at it, put up how many more people live in the high density cities vs. the lower density suburbs and see what the ratio of crime:citizen there is....


----------



## Guest

Isn't the show COPS filmed on location is those suburbs? Poor people everywhere commit crime usually to survive. And then there's the bored middle class/rich kids that do the same for the thrill. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

VinXXX said:


> HAHAHAHAHA YA... I love that response! Same right here in Calgary, him and all the other **** from the local shops here would be shot dead in seconds flat in a gangster situation... HAHAHAHAHA but hey, he's a great rider just the same... I betcha, tho, his real name isn't really Lucas Magoon... It just sounds cooler than his real name... I'd like to see these gangsters hit 100km/hr...


Its not like lucas magoon and all the other snowboarders like him think there gangster. Its just there style of clothing, and hes sponsered by technine what the fuck do you expect. If your sponsered by technine you kinda have to act like a fake gangster. And if youve ever watched the show danny & the dingo you would relaize that he doesnt think hes a ghetto ass gangster kid he just jokes around and has a good ass time.

And didnt magoon go into a coma or something cause thats what i heard???????


----------



## bubbachubba340

Searched Lucas Magoon and coma and found threads from other forums and also a blog, but in this article they say that he isn't in a coma. He also fell while skating not snowboarding.
Lucas Magoon In Serious Condition at Boardistan


----------



## Guest

bubbachubba340 said:


> Searched Lucas Magoon and coma and found threads from other forums and also a blog, but in this article they say that he isn't in a coma. He also fell while skating not snowboarding.
> Lucas Magoon In Serious Condition at Boardistan


He fell while skitching on the back of a car and hit his head on the pavement and they put him in a coma at the hospital and had to drill into his head. Theres a huge chance that he will never snowboard again but he just got released from the hospital and is doing better but is still in pretty bad shape. Sucks he was definitly one of the best at hitting rails


----------



## bubbachubba340

Damn that would be a huge loss to snowboarding. Although I think his style is absolutely rediculous he is one of my favorite riders to watch. I wonder if he will come back wearing a helmet if he comes back at all.


----------



## Guest

bubbachubba340 said:


> Damn that would be a huge loss to snowboarding. Although I think his style is absolutely rediculous he is one of my favorite riders to watch. I wonder if he will come back wearing a helmet if he comes back at all.


ya hopefully he does come back cause he was also one of my favorite riders to watch, but i heard that he doesnt even remember who his friends and family are.


----------



## Mr. Right

This thread is a fucking hilarious joke to me lol :laugh: It went from asking how to "look" gangster as a snowboarder (which I have yet to ever meet a real GANGSTA that ever RODE a snowboard) to a slightly heated debate about gay rights, to people getting gangster points for living where they do, dressing how they do and riding how they do, and all the while nobody could help the poor white skinny non violent kid out and tell him how to dress like a gangster in a pile of snow where "gangsters" definitely do NOT go in my experience. Im all about style but wow, this thread turned into a big pile of shit so fast I couldn't believe it lol. Do I get gangster points for talking smack about people who love being in the mountains and not shooting eachother lol. Geez. I have to stop now. Maybe I don't see it the way you all do but if you are on a snowboard with or with out a gun you are NOT A FUCKING GANGSTER. Get over it, Jincos are gone and so is the junior high idea of being a gangster without actually having to be one. Technine makes good bindings and we should all quit trying to act so hard. lol You guys are a fucking trip.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> This thread is a fucking hilarious joke to me lol :laugh: It went from asking how to "look" gangster as a snowboarder (which I have yet to ever meet a real GANGSTA that ever RODE a snowboard) to a slightly heated debate about gay rights, to people getting gangster points for living where they do, dressing how they do and riding how they do, and all the while nobody could help the poor white skinny non violent kid out and tell him how to dress like a gangster in a pile of snow where "gangsters" definitely do NOT go in my experience. Im all about style but wow, this thread turned into a big pile of shit so fast I couldn't believe it lol. Do I get gangster points for talking smack about people who love being in the mountains and not shooting eachother lol. Geez. I have to stop now. Maybe I don't see it the way you all do but if you are on a snowboard with or with out a gun you are NOT A FUCKING GANGSTER. Get over it, Jincos are gone and so is the junior high idea of being a gangster without actually having to be one. Technine makes good bindings and we should all quit trying to act so hard. lol You guys are a fucking trip.


Nobody said they were gangster and nobody tries to act like a gangster on the mountain some people just try to dress like them by wearing baggy clothes.


----------



## Patrollerer

Who honestly cares what one wears. That sums up this thread, i sometimes wear baggy shit because i'm so fucking cheap and can only find xl because their ain't no abnormally sized people in this country :cheeky4:.


----------



## legallyillegal

gangsta gangsta


----------



## yusoweird

wear a huge steel chain... but make sure you tape some pocket warmers on it...


----------



## BUTTERZ

Real hood rats dont snowboard, they sell crack and shoot ppl


----------



## bubbachubba340

I just cant see how gangsters got to snowboarding. It's basically skating/surfing on snow and most skaters and surfers wear tighter fitting clothes.


----------



## bakesale

bubbachubba340 said:


> I just cant see how gangsters got to snowboarding. It's basically skating/surfing on snow and most skaters and surfers wear tighter fitting clothes.


These days they do, same with the 80s. But in the 90s baggy clothing was it for snowboarding and skateboarding. Snowboarders used baggy outerwear to feel more comfortable and to increase range of motion for doing tricks. It eventually became a style. As for skateboarding, watch vids of Mullen, the guy is stuck in 1996 style wise. Baggy cargo pants and jeans, t-shirts in drab colours that are too big.

Some people just took this liberty to throw some attitude into the baggy outerwear and pair it with a bandana and then call themselves gangster.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> In order to look gansta, you have to BE gansta.


Q F T


----------



## Guest

This is me, I own the mountain, and I'm a true rough gangster.


----------



## Guest

Lame thread.....If someone is to worried about the way they look on the mountain then they should sit at the lodge and sip hot cocoa.


----------



## T.J.

norcalnick said:


> Lame thread.....If someone is to worried about the way they look on the mountain then they should sit at the lodge and sip hot cocoa.


but look totally fucking steezy doing it!


----------



## Guest

I like the guys/gals bashing this gangster apparel thread calling it dumb. Could these be the exact gangster folk we are busting on????? This thread has been alive for a year or so, I would call this "Quality Posting".. 

Have fun on here forum police. Don't try to ruin everyones day. Go to another thread and hate there. :laugh:


----------



## j.gnar

gangstas cant afford to snowboard, and im sure most of them hate the cold
you're more likely to see them on the corner hustlin rocks


----------



## Flick Montana

If you're a snowboarder, you're already disqualified at any attempt to be gangsta. You guys can get your sag on and talk like street trash if you want, but you'll never be more than gangsta-lite.

Gangsta-Lite®!  Now with more "******!" per second!


----------



## paul07ss




----------



## AngryHugo

it would be unbelievably funny if someone dressed as a 1940's gangster










"You dirty rat! mmmmmmyeah! mmmmmmyeah! mmmmyeah!"


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

we have this program at the mtn i teach at where kids from schools will come for a short 1 and a half hour lesson during their gym period. it was mad for kids who wouldnt be able to afford to learn how to snowboard otherwise and only costs about 5 for them to do. in this program theres a school for kids who got arrested for various things(drugs theft and the such) which i happened to be the instructor for and there were 5 older kids who were as gangsta as it gets, baggy ass jeans, doo rags, no gloves and im pretty positive the one kid had some weed on him. one of them even owned his own snowboard that his grandma bought for him before he got into trouble. just wanted to let people know that some gangstas DO in fact snowboard, maybe not all the time or very well but still it happens.


----------



## Guest

BoardingBanana said:


> This is me, I own the mountain, and I'm a true rough gangster.


Is that a Celtic's jersey hanging out from under that XXXL jacket? Very gangster..


This guy here is the opposite of gangster. It's a new trend I'm starting... ******* apparel. 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## laz167

BoardingBanana said:


> This is me, I own the mountain, and I'm a true rough gangster.


 This is actually Mark Frank Montoya, which is pretty Gansta


----------



## Guest

am i gangster???


----------



## Guest

Actually guys, I think I'm as gangstaaa as it gets. Might as well get Slim Shady tattooed on my forehead.


----------



## RidePowder

those are some pretty sweet goggles though


----------



## Guest

Thanks, they're Spys


----------



## VenomousSVT

dasenergi said:


> Thanks, they're Spys


i saw some gold smiths yesterday with my girl that had jewels all on the straps.. they were all blinged out..LOL


----------



## DJ FroZone

ummm i'm black does this mean i'm automatically considered gangster?


----------



## MunkySpunk

laz167 said:


> This is actually Mark Frank Montoya, which is pretty Gansta


MFM's about as Gangsta as the pope's left nut.


----------



## RidePowder

Agreed. MFM started skating to avoid gangs.. he's anti-gangster...

Besides its not gangster to build a fortune repping Monavie juice (MFM does).


----------



## Guest

DJ FroZone said:


> ummm i'm black does this mean i'm automatically considered gangster?


I'm in the same boat I think we can only fall into two categories, gangstas or mark ass trick's.


----------



## Guest

dasenergi said:


> Actually guys, I think I'm as gangstaaa as it gets. Might as well get Slim Shady tattooed on my forehead.


If you are indeed a gangster, can I be yur bitch??


----------



## Guest

Reggy said:


> I'm in the same boat I think we can only fall into two categories, gangstas or mark ass trick's.


Cmon now, its either gangster or mark ass buster... lol! get it right! I believe this thread is referring to clothes not race..:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest

You cant just look gangster, you have to first of all be a good rider... then forget how you look but by being gangster you will soon look gangster...


----------



## Guest

CapitaBoy said:


> ... I believe this thread is referring to clothes not race..:laugh::laugh:


Yeah I was jking, its just always fun making things akward.


----------



## Guest

Reggy said:


> Yeah I was jking, its just always fun making things akward.


Oh fo sho! :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

CapitaBoy said:


> If you are indeed a gangster, can I be yur bitch??


Fo'shizzo ma nizzo


----------



## konasunset

*Gangstas, pimps, hustlas, ho's...*

We all got to be on our game... it's the new era where we've got to go big or go home. Peace to all y'all rockin' it wit style and class. Every day I'm hustlin'... Check my blog... I will be doing articles and reviews on art, music, culture, boardsports, travel etc. *Spirit-Tech Solutions*


----------



## Guest

dasenergi said:


> Fo'shizzo ma nizzo


Yummy.... Oh, shit.. That wasn't too gangster. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I was offended by it.


----------



## MunkySpunk

konasunset said:


> We all got to be on our game... it's the new era where we've got to go big or go home. Peace to all y'all rockin' it wit style and class. Every day I'm hustlin'... Check my blog... I will be doing articles and reviews on art, music, culture, boardsports, travel etc. *Spirit-Tech Solutions*


WTF? Are you for real?


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> WTF? Are you for real?


Yeah, WTF was this all about? :dunno:


----------



## m_jel

MunkySpunk said:


> WTF? Are you for real?


haha yea really. That post was ridiculous to start off, and then the actual spam made it more ridiculous


----------



## BliND KiNK

dasenergi said:


> Fo'shizzo ma nizzo


snowboarders can't be hot, it's against the rules.. sausage fest or bust =P


----------



## Snowman26

i think every girl looks hot in goggles. especially dasenergi.....


----------



## jimster716

I was thinking about this topic just this past weekend. I was at Mammoth at Main Lodge where the terrain park and pipes are. Hip-hop was blaring and I was watching these local kids tearing it up with baggy pants, oversized hoodies, face masks, etc. The thought crossed my mind...these skateboarders on snow don't remind me of the fools behind me on Vermont and Hoover in south central LA popping shots at a guy on a bicycle as the stucco behind him exploded, they don't remind me of the crip that my friend ended with a 9mm in the Fairfax district when this dude and his homies broke into my friend's home, and they don't remind me of the fools strapping at the asian pool halls I used to chill at like this one in El Monte, CA (YouTube - Wah Ching Vs. Asian Boyz - El Monte pool hall shooting). When you haven't lived the life, why would you want to "play it out" on a mountain, on snow, on a plank of wood with no tears, no scars, no dead buddies? I don't get it...life is good on the mountain.


----------



## BliND KiNK

I wear baggy clothes because I like them... thought I'd throw that out there... I've never personally claimed I'm a gangster lol... like if someone were to say something along those lines.. I'd probably just blankly stare and then throw out westside gang signs...

Because let's be honest? I'm white and from Louisiana the only gangsters I know are snoop dogg and 50 cent.


----------



## yusoweird

BliND KiNK said:


> I wear baggy clothes because I like them... thought I'd throw that out there... I've never personally claimed I'm a gangster lol... like if someone were to say something along those lines.. I'd probably just blankly stare and then throw out westside gang signs...
> 
> Because let's be honest? I'm white and from Louisiana the only gangsters I know are snoop dogg and 50 cent.


Louisiana is not a small state. Go to New Orleans if you want to meet gangsters. You forgot about Juvenile, Master P, Lil Wayne, Mystikal, etc...


----------



## BliND KiNK

I'm actually probably one of the only white people you'd ever met that walked through Holly Grove alone in the middle of the night, and believe it or not nothing happened.. I'd like to say that it's because people aren't as stupid as they're portrayed.. but they aren't white people get shot for walking through there... all the damn time, I was just lost xD


----------



## yusoweird

BliND KiNK said:


> I'm actually probably one of the only white people you'd ever met that walked through Holly Grove alone in the middle of the night, and believe it or not nothing happened.. I'd like to say that it's because people aren't as stupid as they're portrayed.. but they aren't white people get shot for walking through there... all the damn time, I was just lost xD


Man, considered yourself being there at the right time. I mean it's not like it is a war zone 24/7, but all kinds of shit happens in those area. In my years living in New Orleans, I have never step foot near there. The only people who would attempt to walk/drive near there are either residents or business people.


----------



## SPAZ

sedition said:


> Affluent, suburban, white kids in the middle of the woods during winter is about as anti-gangster as you can get.


holy crap i have to get this ******* boarder i know up in this bitch!


----------



## Deviant

sedition said:


> Affluent, suburban, white kids in the middle of the woods during winter is about as anti-gangster as you can get.


+100

Real thugs don't drive green metal flake cars with 24s chromed to shit, no, they have to drive their 4wd Subarus and jeeps. See a lot of them rollin' through harlem right? Packing heat, nope, heat packets, yep. While lucas magoon is a great rider, and tries to look gangster, I lost respect for him when I saw a video of him showing off his switch-blade on the chairlift. I suppose most "gangsters" don't fight with their fists though.


----------



## Guest

Lucas Magoon is an insane rider, looks/style/steez all together..


----------



## myschims

I like Lucas Magoon, hes a great rider and he has great style riding. 
the way he dresses...ehhh the jackets are to big for my style to but to tell you the truth i think the pants look kinda cool, maybe a little less baggy. 
and i think him switchin from skinny pants and shit to all kinds of technine makes me laugh, but i guess peoples styles change hahaha
to each them own i guess, we cant all look the same.


----------



## VTRDR

Lucas seems like a dick. Im aint sayin' anything, im just sayin'.


----------



## TsEthan

for the real gangster look you need a TommyGun and a fedora hat


----------



## garlicbread

omg lucas is like so gangter i luv him


----------



## oneshot

new look for the Insane Clown Posse???


----------



## garlicbread

i bet lucas is violent jays son.


----------



## HoboMaster

garlicbread said:


> omg lucas is like so gangter i luv him


What the hell is that shit, Japanese XXL? Is this a "Who looks like the biggest fucking moron" contest?


----------



## BliND KiNK

That shit is borderline ed hardy, can't deny that.. look at the shiny shit on their jackets... that screams **** more so than poser.


----------



## Extremo

I wasn't going to say anything in this thread because it's so dumb, but...XXL clothes are a good way of saying fuck you to all you skiier looking snowboarders out there.


----------



## SPAZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ-hPNrKdZI
Gangster.


----------



## F.T

Pretty sure I just watched a video of Magoon where he's got a nose stud! LOOOOOOOL What a fucking bender.


----------

